# Get ready, here it comes!!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Spain's going to have a summer *hotter than normal *according to this piece of news from Yahoo

MADRID (Reuters) - El verano en España será este año algo más caluroso de lo normal, según indicó el lunes la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), aunque escapará a las grandes subidas que se esperan en la mayor parte de Europa.
El verano, que comienza el martes, vendrá acompañado de altas temperaturas, especialmente en los archipiélagos canario y balear y en el este y sur peninsular, aunque AEMET espera que las precipitaciones se mantengan dentro de lo normal en toda España. La primera ola de calor estival empezará a notarse a finales de esta misma semana, cuando podrían alcanzarse hasta 40 grados en Andalucía

Summer in Spain this year will be somewhat warmer than normal, said the State Meteorological Agency (AEMET on,Monday, but will not have the large increases expected in most of Europe.

Summer, which begins Tuesday, will be accompanied by high temperatures, especially in the Balearic and Canary Islands and in eastern and southern Spain, although in rainfall AEMET expected to remain within the normal range throughout Spain. The first wave of summer heat begin to emerge later this week, when they could reach 40 degrees in Andalusia
hhttp://es.noticias.yahoo.com/españa-verano-caluroso-normal-163721938.htmlttp://


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

We had 39º here last weds/thursday !


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

It has certainly been a warm June

I hope our aircon is fixed soon  

We had it repaired in March (cost over €1000 to repair). We put it on for the first time a couple of weeks ago but after 2 days it went off again.

We have contacted the company but the man that does it is on holiday. Only in Spain would an aircon company have its repair specialist go on holiday in June


----------

